# Getting legal



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Well I'm thinking about doing some catering on my own. A local church is going to let me get licensed through their school kitchen. I will be getting a lawyer to work out any kinks, but are there any issues you know of that I should keep in mind. Thanks...


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Hi Banqueteer. How exciting for you. You are bringing back some fond memories for me. 

For starters, is the kitchen up to code? You dont' want to lease/rent space only to find out that you are shut down before you get started. Better check this out( health unit, fire standards, zoning bylaws and the like) before you even set pen to paper. 

In order to help, I think we need a bit more information about your set up and where you want to take your business. Are you catering on site only or is the church kitchen where you will be doing your prep. What about the size of your operation? Employees? etc., etc. What arrangements are being made re church's access to the kitchen - Will you have exclusive use or do you have to share the space on weekends and evenings for the church itself to use. Fill us in a bit more. We are anxious to hear more of your plans. 

Don't forget to call your insurance company and set up a meeting with them as well. You will need a variety of insurance such as theft, third party liablity, auto on the catering vehciles, etc.


I hope I haven't scared you. 

Cheers Linda


----------

